# Removing Small Tree



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

acerunner said:


> Theres a small ugly tree in my backyard I want to remove so I can build a shed. I can easily cut it down as its only about 6" wide at the base. But I want to make sure it doesn't grow back. Is it necessary to remove all the roots as well? How deep do I need to go?


 
What kind of tree is it? Most trees will not grow back if you cut them off at ground level. If you've never removed a stump before, I recommend hiring a stump grinder. 

There's also some sort of chemical you can buy at the hardware store that will (supposedly) cause a stump to rot faster.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I cut a cherry tree down to the ground
Its growing back


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

i'm not sure what kind of tree it is. I already cut down to a stump. It was a very twisted tree, almost like thick shrubs. From the base, it split into 2 smaller trunks and twisted around each other a once or twice before growing outwards. I dug down a little bit and there are about 4 or 5 root branches.

I should've taken a picture before. I'll take a picture of it taken down. Hopefully someone can tell what it is.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I saw a crepe myrtle at Wal Mart today that grew crazy like that. I would say many tres will grow from a stump. Okay, maybe a pine will not.

I had many tall slim trees growing along my fence. The biggest was< iguess 6 to 8 inches. Could not cut them down and kill them. Some had very long roots.

This year I got some stuff from one of the big boxes. I think it was Lowe's. Most of the stumps finally got to the point I could cut or break them up with an axe as they are beginning to rot. On some these, I drilled a hole in the stump then treated.

P.S. One a guy I know that did stump grinding told me years ago that butter milk poured in a hole drilled in small stumps would kill them. I have no idea how well, or if, that works.


Sorry, I cannot remember at the moment what product it was I bought. I think I still have the container and will try to remember to check tomorrow.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Is the tree right where the shed will be built?

If the tree is off to the side, you can cut it down now and treat (or grind) the stump at your leisure.

The stump will not rise out of the ground if the tree regrows, but small branches will emerge from the stump and gradually get bigger. Also, branches may emerge from the ground along where the buried roots extend.


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

unfortunately, yes it is exactly where I want my shed to be. The tree branches & trunk were very soft and easy to cut. So I can cut the stump down deeper, but the roots would be quite a bit more difficult to trace & dig up.

here is a picture of the stump and cut down parts of the tree. If anyone can tell me what it is, that would be great.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

For a shed that sits on blocks I would leave the remains of the tree there. Round Up or similar defoliant should be sprayed on any growth that should appear under the shed.

For a shed that sits on a bed of gravel on the ground, or concrete slab, at least all the parts of the tree that protrude within the bed or other prepared part of the ground should be removed or ground out. Sand or gravel should not be laid down until the tree parts are removed, in order that the sand or gravel not be commingled with wood chips or sawdust.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Looks like the same that grew along my fence and against my buildings. The bark will sometimes pull off in strips and some have very long roots. These things are survivors. Get some stump/brush killer, drill holes and use full strength. I think the product I got was a Bayer product at Lowe's. Saw it down as far as possible and treat or expect new growth very soon from the stump. This a very slow process, but it does stop the new growth and make the stump eventually start to rot.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Get a fresh cut on the stump and immediately pour some RoundUp on the fresh cut. It will not sprout back. The treatment must be done immediately, not after you stop for lunch or go to the store for RoundUp and come back. A few extra cuts just through the bark below the cut won't hurt if you have room.

BTW- Almost all trees and shrubs will sprout back.


----------

